# South Dakota School Lands.



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Finally, south dakota is marking the boundaries of its state owned school lands. I can't tell you how many times I have had the land leasee's try to run me off this stuff all over the state, only to have them shake there heads when I pull out the maps, which I purchased of the areas, and then hightail it out of there when I said should we call a warden and ask what defines hunter harassment.

One thing I did see though was a couple of guys removing some of the boundary marker signs. Makes me sick. Quick call put an end to that though.

Anyway didn't know if this was a hot topic or open forum discussion, but wondered what you guys thought of it, if ND had any of it, and what your thoughts were on the leasee's trying to run people out of it.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Rules for Hunting on ND state school land

http://www.land.state.nd.us/data/Surfac ... ccess1.htm

Been a hot topic in the past. Probably will be again.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Bob thank you for the information. There is a large piece of school land in my area that is posted. I was planning on hunting it this fall and wanted to checkwith the state to see if it was legally posted. You sent me in the right direction and I found the information. It is not supposed to be posted.I will hunt it and expect a confrontation. I will be very polite but definate about my rights.thank you OH


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I know in NoDak,
posted land has to have a name and contact info. How can someone post if they don't have rights to it? Do they just make up a name?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

S&A There are different situations. There are rogue guiding operations that know the land very well. The know if the owners are in the nursing home or live in a distant state. They then put the owners name on the posting signs as if the owner posted it himself. I know of a guiding operation that does this every year. You cant prove who has done it. In the case of the school land I was refering to these people have the audacity to sign their own name. The winter winds have destroyed the signs so I will see if they post it again this year.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> There are rogue guiding operations that know the land very well.


Another one, I have had mine posted before by sportsman and I'm an outfitter. Problem here is sdbearfan was referring to SD where they have a trespass law. The state had to post school land so people know where its at. A whole different scenario in ND, where we have no trespass law if its not posted it open. School land however can be posted if you have cattle in there I guess.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

g/o, they can TRY and post it but the bottom line is that it is public land. They may have grazing rights to it but they CANOT stop you from hunting it. Trust me on this one I ran into this out west last year hunting pronghorn.

Bottom line: If the landowner doesn't want you out there, don't go out there. Does he have the "right" to stop you on school land if he has cattle on it: Nope! However, it IS best to humor the landowner. If you want&#8230;.know what I mean!!

Nonetheless, if he is a dink, tell him to call the game warden to sort it out. He may or may not back down. If he doesn't too bad for him&#8230;. :lol:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

School land is open for hunting in SD unless there is a standing crop that is not designated as a food plot, and no hunting is allowed within 660 feet of livestock or residences.

The point of my post G/O was that the leasee's have and were trying to run me off public land, period.


----------

